# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  استفسار ,هام

## nour.m

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


كيف حالكم ورمضان كريم

اذا في حد عنده فكره  من طلاب الطب او الاطباء عن عنوان او اسم المركز المسؤول في الاردن عن

الراغبين بالتقديم والالتحاق  والتسجيل للزماله البريطانيه لطب الاطفال rcpch

او بيعرف حد راح هناك او بيعرف ايميل للامركز
ياريت يفيدني

باسرع وقت ممكن


لا حرمكم الله الاجر والثواب

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
رح اسألك وان شاء الله بقدر افيدك 
[/align]

----------


## المالك الحزين

ان شاء الله راح نقر انفيدك

----------

